

Polymath and the origin of life - ypavan
http://gowers.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/polymath-and-the-origin-of-life/

======
te_platt
If I read the article right the main questions are:

What is the simplest self reproducing system?

What are the parameters needed for such a system?

Can such a system lead to an evolution cycle?

I like the approach he lays out. I've always been curious about what it would
take to write a simulation where the evolution happens in code space instead
of attribute space.

------
jacquesm
If this stuff interests you and you haven't read the blind watchmaker yet then
find a copy somewhere, it has a chapter on clay that is quite interesting.

